# a good "Commuter" Dirt Jump frame?



## Agwan (Feb 16, 2011)

So I had a Scott voltage YZ-1.










basically I loved the heck out of its fit. Sure it weighed a ton. but it rode like a cadillac and was as durable as a peterbilt.

Now I am looking to build a bike that emulates that bikes geometry. a Dirt Jumper but not slammed out... (Or a surly Ogre... but I already have a steel commuter... starting to miss my voltage!)

that kind of in the middle geo.

Any good frames come to mind?


----------



## rusty904 (Apr 25, 2008)

KONAWORLD

Kona Shred or Stuff comes to mind, gotta love kona


----------



## Agwan (Feb 16, 2011)

Identiti 666S Frame

the kona's definitely have the geometry I want. but parts spec and looks are just not where I am at...

I'm more looking for a really great frame.

any thoughts on identiti? this bike doesn't need to be a commute machine. I've already got that bike. but I'd still like to be able to cruise to work on it once and a while. most identiti's seemed to big or to trick oriented.


----------



## jmmUT (Sep 15, 2008)

Dk Asterik, Santa Cruz Chameleon, OLD Specialized P. Series, DMR Trailstar, Ragley Blue Pig all have in-betweener geo. It's what I prefer. I currently ride a Trailstar 
You might also want to consider a 26" BMX like the Volume Sledgehammer or SE OM Flyer


----------



## BJames111 (May 22, 2008)

Did you look at the trek ticket exchange? Kinda what I use mine for.


----------



## Agwan (Feb 16, 2011)

the trek looks nice, but I don't think it comes as a frame. also I'd like something that's "pretty" and singlespeed capable. I'm wondering about just getting a REALLY long seatpost.


----------

